
Twitter and Square’s Jack Dorsey: Bitcoin Will Be World’s Single Currency - ca98am79
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/twitter-and-squares-jack-dorsey-bitcoin-will-be-worlds-single-currency/#1521673101
======
dpweb
Very strange comment. Currency is a creation of governments. It’s not
something to ‘take back’ power to be people and so forth. If you want to free
people, currency does nothing. Examine our slavery to debt and interest.

If it’s not valid to redeem public debts, it can’t become the country much
less world currency.

I get the excitement over blockchain technology, its terrific, but I don’t
understand this fantasy where btc rules the world.

Not to mention, a currency that cannot be manipulated in times of crisis is
highly dangerous, if you agree with the general global consensus that in
emergencies it must be done. That’s what central banks ARE.

